# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  WTB Gold on all servers - best prices \ fast payments \ reviews

## chens.chons

WTB Gold on all servers - best prices \ fast payments \ reviews

Payments are Skrill / PayPal / WMZ / Western Union other payment system 

skype: chens.chons

----------


## chens.chons

Bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

